# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Θολή οθόνη με γραμμή σε ACER Laptop

## manos_3

Γεια σας παιδιά και χρόνια πολλά.
Έφτασε στα χέρια μου ένα ACER Aspire 9303WSMi . Το πρόβλημα που έχει είναι ότι η οθόνη του εμφανίζει μια μαύρη καθετη γραμμή στη μέση συνέχεια, είναι γενικά πολή θολή και πετάγονται διάφορα χρώματα(π.χ. σε κόκκινο φόντο ,μπορεί να εμφανιστούν μπλε και πρασινα χρώματα σε διάφορα σχήματα...
Τo laptop με εξωτερική οθόνη δουλευει άψογα.
Η καλωδιωταινία δεν φταίει,γιατί την τσέκαρα(την πίεσα αρκετά) σε όλο της το μήκος, οπότε θα έβλεπα κάποια αλλαγή αλλά τίποτα.
Έβγαλα από την οθόνη το καλώδιο σήματος για να δω αν τα κάνει μόνο με τον inverter...Εμφανίζει μια χαρά μόνο το άσπρο φως(ουτε μαύρες γραμμές ούτε αλλα χρώματα)...

Άρα φταίει καθαρά ή οθόνη, ή το βύσμα που κουμπώνει στη μητρική....

Θέλω να την αλλάξω την οθόνη, αλλά θέλω να σιγουρευτώ ότι φταίει αυτή και όχι η μητρική...
Απο αυτά που λέω συμπερένετε τι μπορεί να φταίει;;;
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## manos_3

Καμιά βοήθεια παιδιά........;;;;;;;

----------


## George3

Τσέκαρε την καλώδιοταινία αν είναι καλά στην θέση της και κουμπωμένη σωστά! (λογικά δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα!)

Αν ανοίξεις την lcd και την πιέσεις ελαφρά στην άκρη εκεί που σου βγάζει την γραμμή γίνεται τίποτα?
Μάλλον πας για καινούργια Lcd!

----------


## manos_3

Έχω τσεκάρει ήδη πολύ καλά την καλωδιωταινία....
Δεν κάνει τίποτα αμα τη πιέσω........δεν πρεπει όμως και να ειναι η καλωδιωταινία ούτε το βύσμα της μητρικής,,,....γιατί πάνω στο ίδιο βύσμα ειναι και ο inverter αλλά και η camera ...τα οποία δουλεύουν
Απλώς θέλω να σιγουρευτώ πριν παραγγείλω!!!

----------


## ioannislab

εχω την υποψια οτι χρειαζεσαι reflow η reballing στην καρτα γραφικων. Εμενα μου ειχε τυχει το εξης:laptop toshiba p200 17''. Στην δικη του οθονη εμφανιζε καθετες γραμμες καμενων πιξελ κ ενω εβλεπες ηταν κουραστικη η οθονη κ δυσδιακριτη. Με εξωτερικη οθονη δουλευει αψογα. Παραγγελνω οθονη κ την αλλαζω κ η καινουρια αναβοσβηνε ολα τα χρωματα και εμφανιζε γραμμες τυχαια κ εδειχνε κ την εικονα απο πισω. Στελνω την οθονη πισω κ παιρνω αλλη απο αλλο πωλητη αλλα εκανε κ ααυτη τα ιδια. Επισης αλλαξα κ καλωδιοταινια καθως εκανε καποια κολπα. reflow δεν εχω κανει ακομη καθως το λαπτοπ ειναι σε αλλη πολη κ λειτουργει με εξωτερικη.

----------


## manos_3

> εχω την υποψια οτι χρειαζεσαι reflow η reballing στην καρτα γραφικων. Εμενα μου ειχε τυχει το εξης:laptop toshiba p200 17''. Στην δικη του οθονη εμφανιζε καθετες γραμμες καμενων πιξελ κ ενω εβλεπες ηταν κουραστικη η οθονη κ δυσδιακριτη. Με εξωτερικη οθονη δουλευει αψογα. Παραγγελνω οθονη κ την αλλαζω κ η καινουρια αναβοσβηνε ολα τα χρωματα και εμφανιζε γραμμες τυχαια κ εδειχνε κ την εικονα απο πισω. Στελνω την οθονη πισω κ παιρνω αλλη απο αλλο πωλητη αλλα εκανε κ ααυτη τα ιδια. Επισης αλλαξα κ καλωδιοταινια καθως εκανε καποια κολπα. reflow δεν εχω κανει ακομη καθως το λαπτοπ ειναι σε αλλη πολη κ λειτουργει με εξωτερικη.


Κουφό αυτό όμως...!!!!!!!!!!!Ισχύει όντως τέτοιο θέμα;;;

----------


## atsio

Και βέβαια είναι δυνατό. Άλλα τα pin για το CRT και άλλα για το LVDS.

----------


## toni31

> Και βέβαια είναι δυνατό. Άλλα τα pin για το CRT και άλλα για το LVDS.



  Ποιο είναι δυνατό?

----------


## manos_3

Θα ανεβάσω αύριο φωτογραφία να δείτε ακριβώς τι κάνει η οθόνη...!!!

----------


## atsio

> Ποιο είναι δυνατό?


Συγνώμη τα ανέφερα σαν pins εννοώντας τα pads του pga. Εάν κάποιο από τα pga pads που αφορούν το LVDS δεν κάνει καλή επαφή μπορεί να έχεις αυτή την συμπεριφορά στην οθόνη του laptop ενώ το CRT θα δουλεύει μια χαρά.

----------


## manos_3

Ορίστε και η εικόνα:



Τελικά είναι πρόβλημα του BGA ή της οθόνης;;;;

----------


## ioannislab

Εχεις δοκιμασει να πιεσεις το μεταλικο πλαισιο της οθονης να δεις μηπως αλλαζει κατι? Δοκιμασε να το πιεσεις ακριβως πανω η κατω απο την γραμμη να δεις μηπως αλλαζει η αν εξαφανιζεται.

----------


## atsio

99% οθόνη

----------


## manos_3

> Εχεις δοκιμασει να πιεσεις το μεταλικο πλαισιο της οθονης να δεις μηπως αλλαζει κατι? Δοκιμασε να το πιεσεις ακριβως πανω η κατω απο την γραμμη να δεις μηπως αλλαζει η αν εξαφανιζεται.


To πίεσα....Δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα...
Δείτε και τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες....Εμφανίζονται μπλε διάχυτα χρώματα...

----------


## JOUN

Oθονη ειναι.Το BGA κανει αλλα κολπα.

----------


## manos_3

Α ξέχασα να αναφέρω...Έχω μια 15,6 οθόνη από ένα άλλο ACER(δεν είναι η ίδια με αυτό που εχω). Αμα τη συνδέσω μπορεί να δω κάτι, ή θα μου δημιουργήσει άλλο πρόβλημα;

----------


## JOUN

Aν ταιριαζει το βυσμα της οθονης απο πισω,δοκιμασε το..

----------


## toni31

Και εγώ πιστεύω οτι 99,9% είναι οθόνη, είχα και εγώ μια τέτοια περίπτωση αλλά με την γραμμή οριζόντια.

----------


## manos_3

Λοιπόν έχουμε τα εξής:

Έβαλα στο ίδιο laptop μια άλλη οθόνη από ένα άλλο ACER η οποία είναι 15,6 ιντσών. Έβγαλε κανονικά εικόνα -χωρίς τη μαύρη κάθετη γραμμή- αλλά πάλι εμφανίζει την ίδια θολούρα με την άλλη και παραπάνω παράξενα χρώματα.
Έβαλα μετά την 17άρα οθόνη που έβγαζε τη μαύρη γραμμή σε ένα άλλο TOSHIBA laptop, και δεν εμφανίστηκε η μαύρη κάθετη γραμμή!!! Εμφάνισε όμως πάρα πολλά χρώματα(κόκκινα, μπλε) σε όλη την οθόνη διαρκώς.

----------


## manos_3

Παιδιά, κάποιο τελικό συμπέρασμα;;;

----------


## windmill82

για την γραμμη δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι , γιατι παρολο που ειναι πολυ πιθανο να φταιει το panel ειναι πολυ περιεργο που το δοκιμασες σε αλλο laptop και δεν εμφανιζεται!!!!
Απο τα screenshots που ανεβασες , την θολουρα εγω την βλεπω σαν να εχει καποιο θεμα με drivers , δηλαδη μου θυμιζει να εχει χαμηλο βαθος χρωματος  8bit. Mπερδευει πολυ η δουλεια , θα προτεινα μια δοκιμη με ενα live cd (δοκιμασε ubuntu ή hiren) για να αποκλεισεις με σιγουρια καποιο θεμα με οδηγους.

----------


## manos_3

> για την γραμμη δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι , γιατι παρολο που ειναι πολυ πιθανο να φταιει το panel ειναι πολυ περιεργο που το δοκιμασες σε αλλο laptop και δεν εμφανιζεται!!!!
> Απο τα screenshots που ανεβασες , την θολουρα εγω την βλεπω σαν να εχει καποιο θεμα με drivers , δηλαδη μου θυμιζει να εχει χαμηλο βαθος χρωματος  8bit. Mπερδευει πολυ η δουλεια , θα προτεινα μια δοκιμη με ενα live cd (δοκιμασε ubuntu ή hiren) για να αποκλεισεις με σιγουρια καποιο θεμα με οδηγους.


Στην εκκίνηση και στο BIOS κάνει ακριβώς τα ίδια!!!

----------


## atsio

> Λοιπόν έχουμε τα εξής:
> 
> Έβαλα στο ίδιο laptop μια άλλη οθόνη από ένα άλλο ACER η οποία είναι 15,6 ιντσών. Έβγαλε κανονικά εικόνα -χωρίς τη μαύρη κάθετη γραμμή- αλλά πάλι εμφανίζει την ίδια θολούρα με την άλλη και παραπάνω παράξενα χρώματα.
> Έβαλα μετά την 17άρα οθόνη που έβγαζε τη μαύρη γραμμή σε ένα άλλο TOSHIBA laptop, και δεν εμφανίστηκε η μαύρη κάθετη γραμμή!!! Εμφάνισε όμως πάρα πολλά χρώματα(κόκκινα, μπλε) σε όλη την οθόνη διαρκώς.


Ποιό μοντέλλο είναι το Toshiba;

----------


## manos_3

> Ποιό μοντέλλο είναι το Toshiba;


Toshiba L500D

----------


## atsio

Επειδή υπάρχουν πολλά L500D, ποιό ακριβώς μοντέλλο είναι και εάν μπορείς να δεις και το μοντέλλο της μητρικής.

----------


## manos_3

Atsio με συγχωρείς αλλά μπερδέφτηκα με ένα άλλο Toshiba.
Αυτό που θέλουμε είναι το *Α300-243 PSAG8E-03Q00CGE* και έχει το motherboard *V000126550 1310A2169921*

----------


## atsio

Δες αρχικά τις αναλύσεις και στα δύο.

----------


## manos_3

> Δες αρχικά τις αναλύσεις και στα δύο.


Και στα 2 η ανάλυση είναι στο μέγιστο όπως και τα χρώματα και ο ρυθμός ανανέωσης.

----------


## atsio

Ποιά είναι η μέγιστη ανάλυση;

----------


## manos_3

> Ποιά είναι η μέγιστη ανάλυση;


Στο ACER Aspire 9300 είναι *1440x900*
Στο Toshiba satellite είναι *1280x800*

----------


## atsio

Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά σήμερα Θεοφάνεια. 
Για αυτό σε ρώτησα για τις αναλύσεις, η δεκαπεντάρα που φοράει το Toshiba είναι WXGA που σημαίνει ότι δεν σηκώνει την ανάλυση 1440x900. Πιθανότατα όταν του κατεβάσεις την ανάλυση θα δεις ότι το Acer είναι μία χαρά και το πρόβλημα είναι στην 17.1" LCD. Αυτές οι κάθετες γραμμές εμφανίζονται συνήθως από αρπαγμένα led ή από κολλήσεις που δεν κάνουν επαφή και με την επαφή ή μετακίνηση προσωρινά εξαφανίζονται. Για αυτό και ο φίλος μας Γιάννης από την Πάτρα σου είπε να πατήσεις την οθόνη κοντά στα σημεία που εμφανίζεται η γραμμή.

----------


## manos_3

> Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά σήμερα Θεοφάνεια. 
> Για αυτό σε ρώτησα για τις αναλύσεις, η δεκαπεντάρα που φοράει το Toshiba είναι WXGA που σημαίνει ότι δεν σηκώνει την ανάλυση 1440x900. Πιθανότατα όταν του κατεβάσεις την ανάλυση θα δεις ότι το Acer είναι μία χαρά και το πρόβλημα είναι στην 17.1" LCD. Αυτές οι κάθετες γραμμές εμφανίζονται συνήθως από αρπαγμένα led ή από κολλήσεις που δεν κάνουν επαφή και με την επαφή ή μετακίνηση προσωρινά εξαφανίζονται. Για αυτό και ο φίλος μας Γιάννης από την Πάτρα σου είπε να πατήσεις την οθόνη κοντά στα σημεία που εμφανίζεται η γραμμή.


Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε Atsio και χρόνια πολλά...Πατάω όμως την οθόνη εκεί που εμφανίζεται η μαύρη γραμμή και γενικά σε όλα τα σημεία αλλά δεν αλλάζει απολύτως τίποτα.......Αν ,όπως λες, υπάρχουν καμένα led ή κακιές κολλήσεις δεν θα έπρεπε η μαύρη γραμμή να εμφανίζεται σε όλα τα laptop που μπαίνει η οθόνη;;;Θα κατεβάσω ανάλυση και θα σου πω...

----------


## atsio

Χρόνια πολλά και σε σένα. Από βιασύνη έγραψα led (η δικιά σου οθόνη είναι CCFL), εννοούσα pixels (άλλα σκέφτομαι και άλλα γράφω, αλλά στις εποχές που ζούμε). Πολλές φορές τα pixels κολλάνε, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ξεκολλάνε. Το ξαναδοκίμασες στο Acer; Εάν το ξανακάνει, το δοκιμάζεις αφού το βιδώσης;
Εάν πάντως με την δεκαπεντάρα στο Acer, αφού κατέβαζα την ανάλυση, είχα πάλι προβλήματα θα δοκίμαζα πρώτα να ξαναδοκιμάσω (την δεκαπεντάρα) και με τον inverter του toshiba (εάν ταιριάζει βέβαια το βύσμα εισόδου) και μετά να αλλάξω την καλωδιοταινία (βέβαια μπορείς να ελέγξεις την αντίσταση, για να δεις εάν κάποια γραμμή έχει πρόβλημα) και μετά θα έψαχνα την μητρική.΄

----------


## manos_3

> Χρόνια πολλά και σε σένα. Από βιασύνη έγραψα led (η δικιά σου οθόνη είναι CCFL), εννοούσα pixels (άλλα σκέφτομαι και άλλα γράφω, αλλά στις εποχές που ζούμε). Πολλές φορές τα pixels κολλάνε, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ξεκολλάνε. Το ξαναδοκίμασες στο Acer; Εάν το ξανακάνει, το δοκιμάζεις αφού το βιδώσης;
> Εάν πάντως με την δεκαπεντάρα στο Acer, αφού κατέβαζα την ανάλυση, είχα πάλι προβλήματα θα δοκίμαζα πρώτα να ξαναδοκιμάσω (την δεκαπεντάρα) και με τον inverter του toshiba (εάν ταιριάζει βέβαια το βύσμα εισόδου) και μετά να αλλάξω την καλωδιοταινία (βέβαια μπορείς να ελέγξεις την αντίσταση, για να δεις εάν κάποια γραμμή έχει πρόβλημα) και μετά θα έψαχνα την μητρική.΄


Θα τα τσσεκάρω αυτά που λες, όσο μπορώ,...........Δεν είναι όμως χαρακτηριστικό το ότι και η μία οθόνη αλλά και η άλλη στο ACER βγάζουν αυτή τη θολούρα και τα παράξενα χρώματα;;;;

----------


## atsio

Τα βγάζουν και σε safe mode;

----------


## manos_3

Παντού...και στο BIOS....!!!!

----------


## atsio

Δες μια περίπτωση περίπου σαν την δική σου (για την θολούρα) που οφειλόταν τελικά σε λάθος καλώδιοταινία.

http://en.community.dell.com/support.../19503264.aspx

----------

